# 150 l Miniteich und Wasserfall



## BuKle (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo und guten Tag, 
ich bin brandneu hier und habe mal folgende Frage: In unserem kleinen Garten wollen wir einen 150 Liter Miniteich einbauen (schon gekauft) der einzig und alleine einen Wasserfall speisen soll. Der Wasserfall soll von ca. 2 m Höhe über 2-3 Kaskaden ins Becken gelangen.Der Schlauch von der Pumpe bis zur Quelle wird etwa 2,5 m lang sein.Nach mehreren Baumarktbesuchen in Sachen Pumpen, sind wir keinen Schritt weiter gekommen. Niemand kann so richtig sagen, was für eine Pumpe ich brauche, oder ob das ganze überhaupt funktioniert wegen der relativ geringen Wassermenge im Teich. Der Wasserfall soll übrigens ca.40 cm breit werden. Das Wasser muß auch nicht in irsinniger Menge und Geschwindigkeit den Berg runter stürzen.Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Ich würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten sehr freuen
Viele Grüße aus Blieskastel
Burkhard


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: 150 l Miniteich und Wasserfall*

Hallo Burkhard,

:Willkommen2 - hier bist Du auf jeden Fall schon mal richtig.

Vielleicht kann Dir der folgende Beitrag weiterhelfen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16635/?q=pumpenkennlinie

Und wenn Du fertig bist, sind Fotos ja wohl Ehrensache!


----------

